

A Researcher Spent 4 Years Embedded with the Internet's Worst Trolls - bootload
http://motherboard.vice.com/en_ca/read/a-researcher-spent-4-years-embedded-with-the-internets-worst-trolls

======
bootload
Short intro then audio: 57min.

